# Fried Fish



## Zhizara (Mar 17, 2011)

I have some lovely Pollack, and enough bacon fat to fry it in.

I'm thinking of shaking the pieces in a mixture of flour, corn meal, and panko then pan frying in the bacon fat. 

Do you think this breading mixture would work well?  Do you have a better idea?


----------



## 4meandthem (Mar 17, 2011)

What time is dinner? I think I can make it!


----------



## spork (Mar 17, 2011)

I'll bring the tartar sauce!


----------



## Robo410 (Mar 17, 2011)

fyi: for future

season, dust in flour, dip in beaten egg, then in your breading mix.  

also give cracker meal a try ... great on fish!


----------



## kadesma (Mar 18, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I have some lovely Pollack, and enough bacon fat to fry it in.
> 
> I'm thinking of shaking the pieces in a mixture of flour, corn meal, and panko then pan frying in the bacon fat.
> 
> Do you think this breading mixture would work well?  Do you have a better idea?


The mix sounds good and in bacon fat yes just perfect I'd bread but use some beaten egg to help it stick set it on foil then cover with anther piece of foil and press in the four, corn meal panko to help it set.and what time is dinner
kades


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 18, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> fyi: for future
> 
> season, dust in flour, dip in beaten egg, then in your breading mix.
> 
> also give cracker meal a try ... great on fish!



Thanks, Robo.  That sounds good.  I picked up some Mrs. Dash Original so I'll season with that.   It sure smells good.


----------



## Dumpandstir (Mar 18, 2011)

Standard breading procedure is in order.  
Flour: to help egg to stick
Egg wash: to help the breading stick
Bread crumbs: to add the flavor, texture, and cooking protection. 

When you use standard culinary practices you get good results most every time.


----------



## Zereh (Mar 18, 2011)

Robo410 said:


> also give cracker meal a try ... great on fish!



Interesting, as in ground up crackers? Like some of those yummy stone-ground wheat ones?


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 18, 2011)

Zereh said:


> Interesting, as in ground up crackers? Like some of those yummy stone-ground wheat ones?


 
Or the Ritz/HiHo/Georgia kind?  Or even cheese nips...


----------



## mrs.mom (Mar 18, 2011)

Zhizara said:


> I have some lovely Pollack, and enough bacon fat to fry it in.
> 
> I'm thinking of shaking the pieces in a mixture of flour, corn meal, and panko then pan frying in the bacon fat.
> 
> Do you think this breading mixture would work well? Do you have a better idea?


 I usually beat 1 egg and pour it on the marinated fish. Then I mix the fish with the egg properly. I then prepare a mix of flour, bread crumbs, 1/2 teaspoon ground white pepper, 1/2 teaspoon ginger powder and 1/2 teaspoon of hot chilli powder(optional). Then I dip the fish which is already coated with eggs in the bread mix. The frying oil should be very, very hot and very deep, then dip the fish in the oil and complete frying as usual. I discovered that there is no difference between dipping each piece of fish in the eggs or pouring the beaten eggs allover the fish. It gives the same result.


----------



## Selkie (Mar 18, 2011)

mrs.mom said:


> I usually beat 1 egg and pour it on the marinated fish. Then I mix the fish with the egg properly. I then prepare a mix of flour, bread crumbs, 1/2 teaspoon ground white pepper, 1/2 teaspoon ginger powder and 1/2 teaspoon of hot chilli powder(optional). Then I dip the fish which is already coated with eggs in the bread mix. The frying oil should be very, very hot and very deep, then dip the fish in the oil and complete frying as usual. I discovered that there is no difference between dipping each piece of fish in the eggs or pouring the beaten eggs allover the fish. It gives the same result.



Coating the fish (or even chicken) with flour first, followed by egg and then your crust mixture, the flour layer prevents the finished crust from falling off. Using egg first will, more often than not, cause the crust to separate and fall off from the fish/chicken/etc.


----------



## Kayelle (Mar 18, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Coating the fish (or even chicken) with flour first, followed by egg and then your crust mixture, the flour layer prevents the finished crust from falling off. Using egg first will, more often than not, cause the crust to separate and fall off from the fish/chicken/etc.



Nodding head, yup, yup, yup...^^^^^^


----------



## taxlady (Mar 18, 2011)

Selkie said:


> Coating the fish (or even chicken) with flour first, followed by egg and then your crust mixture, the flour layer prevents the finished crust from falling off. Using egg first will, more often than not, cause the crust to separate and fall off from the fish/chicken/etc.



I've seen that happen. Now I know why. I always use the flour first because that's the way I've seen the best cooks do it.  I have never had the problem.


----------



## CraigC (Mar 18, 2011)

Season the fish before it hits the flour! Season the flour! Season the egg wash and season the breading! Now you're on track!

Craig


----------



## Zhizara (Mar 18, 2011)

Fried fish, French Style Green Beans, smashed baby red potatoes, Mrs. Dash & margarine.

OR,

Not make a mess in the kitchen and just poach the fish in Italian Salad Dressing, like Squirrelly Shirley taught me.  

SQUIRRELY SHIRLEY’S POACHED FISH

1# Firm fish chunks 
Italian Salad Dressing

Poach low & slow.

The vinegary taste of the dressing boils off and you’re left with all those spices.  Mmmmmmm.


----------



## babetoo (Mar 19, 2011)

i'd fry those suckers, worth the mess. poached fish is pretty bland for me.


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 19, 2011)

Fried Fish played a big part in my youth, we ate traif but Mum never fried it in bacon fat allways maizolla corn oil.
Fresh fish arrived at our local Market Town on wednesdays,Mum would buy fillets to eat hot that night and coat and fry bone in steaks to be eaten cold the next day with salad, the flavor of cold fried fish is wonderfull


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Mar 19, 2011)

Ps we used medium Matzo meal as the crumb.


----------



## attie (Apr 1, 2011)

May I suggest dusting the fish with fine semolina instead of flour, we found that it gave a slightly more crunchy furnish but more importantly, we could stack the fish on trays without fear of it sticking together


----------



## Aunt Bea (Apr 1, 2011)

Zhizara,  If you want to avoid the mess I would suggest you bake the fish in a hot oven, 425 for about 10/20 mins depending on the thickness of the fish.  Melt some butter in the baking pan and pour half of it in some crushed cracker crumbs then dip the fish in the ramaining butter to coat them.  Put the buttered crumbs on top of the fish and pop it in the oven.  The only drawback to this recipe is that it is so quick it cuts into the cocktail hour.


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 1, 2011)

I've eaten fried fish all of my life, and love it!  My mantra is, the simpler, the better.  We would catch beautiful brookies with wonderful orange flesh, take them home, clean 'em, dredge in flour, and pan fry in a couple inches of hot oil.  Lightly salt them as they are frying.  This method provides a lightly crunchy skin, but allows the full flavor of the fish to come through.

With pollock, I like to either dredge in flour, then egg wash, then uncooked farina.  It gives a soft crunch to the final fried product.  The flour is seasoned with salt and pepper only.

Another great variation on this is to dredge the fish in flour, and place on a lightly oiled  cookie sheet.  Sprinkle the top with a hint of tarragon, salt, pepper, and cayenne pepper, or simply with Old Bay Seasoning.  Put 2 inches under the broiler until cooked through.

I'm not real fond of bear battered fish as the batter overpowers the delicate flavor of many fish.  It's OK if used with strong flavored fish.

Adding coconut to panko bread crumbs creates a wonderful flavor for many fish as well, again using the flour-egg wash=breadcrumb technique.

Tip:  If using fresh, whole trout, between 8 and 12 inches, when dredging in flour, take time to sprinkle some in the body cavity.  And the tails, well they're like eating potato chips.

Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## Selkie (Apr 1, 2011)

Goodweed of the North said:


> ...If using fresh, whole trout...
> Seeeeeeya; Goodweed of the North



OH! Yumm, Yumm, Ymm!!!!


----------



## Bolas De Fraile (Apr 2, 2011)

Gooders mate we have a very well trout run trout farm near buy the ponds are naturally fed by the river and he uses organic feeds, they are not as good as wild but the best farmed I have eaten, I love them just dipped in flour and fried in butter, we have a lot of trout streams near here and as a kid I poached them all.
My fried Haddock in Matzo and Haddock and chips in my Mums fav Chippy, I am breaking my diet to take her there this Sunday for mothers day


----------



## Chief Longwind Of The North (Apr 2, 2011)

Bolas De Fraile said:


> Gooders mate we have a very well trout run trout farm near buy the ponds are naturally fed by the river and he uses organic feeds, they are not as good as wild but the best farmed I have eaten, I love them just dipped in flour and fried in butter, we have a lot of trout streams near here and as a kid I poached them all.
> My fried Haddock in Matzo and Haddock and chips in my Mums fav Chippy, I am breaking my diet to take her there this Sunday for mothers day
> View attachment 10420
> 
> View attachment 10421



That's great looking fish, my friend.  I think if you were here in da U.Pm we'd have a grand time on a stream or two.  I've been tying flies all day, well, not while watching our Church's bi-annual General Conference.  In any case, I am now officially hungry, and so am going to make supper.  

Seeeeeya; Goodweed of the North


----------



## CWS4322 (Apr 2, 2011)

The only fried fish I've ever made is walleye and that's panfried (can you tell I'm already thinking about walleye and MN--the locker plant won't have fresh at this time of year--but I'll take frozen from Red Lake). We do one of two things: we flour the fillets, dip in egg OR beer and egg, and then dip in crushed saltine crackers OR seasoned flour. Fry in butter. Serve with lemon.


----------

